# beef tenderloin



## dunehead (Sep 8, 2005)

i am back.......thanx for the response to my inquiries on smoking prime rib and i am here now to give up the recipe for my tenderloin which i have to say was supurb
 first thing to do is trim out your loin of fat and any of those nasty tendons and i usually take off the little tail that they all have as well so that you have one concentric piece of meat.the next thing to do is transform your round loin into a flat piece of meat.start with a really sharp knife,i use  a boning knife,and starting at one end about a quarter of an inch from the cutting board holding your blade horizontily cut along your board to a depth that leaves about a quarter of an inch of meat before going all the way through........then roll back the layer on top and repeat the process until you have a flat piece of meat.......i have never had to explain this on paper so i hope everyone understands
next is the stuffing which i used crawfish but you could use all sorts of things just be sure that it is not too wet as it will not hold together well.......ok here is the recipe for the crawfish i used and any extra you have leftover makes great crawfish cakes,just form into circles and fry in a little olive oil in a sautee pan

1 package frozen crawfish       1 stalk celery chopped   1/2 onion chopped
3-4 cloves garlic                     2 tbs parmasean            5 stalkes parsley
3 leaves of basil                      zest of 1 orange        1 tbs lime juice       
 3tbs bread crumbs

sweat onion and celery on low heat in sautee pan with a little olive oil until water evaporates then cool.in a food processer put all but the last 2 ingredients and process until smooth,then add last  2 ingredients 1 at a time,the mixture should try to ball up if it has the right consistancy

 now take your stuffing and spread on your loin about 1/8 inch thick leaving about 1/2 inch bare at the far edge.now roll up your meat like a jellyroll then tie it up with butchers twine every 2 inches or soi smoked it at about 225 until the internal temp was 160-165 and it was/is lovely.
 if anyone has any questions i can be reached at the asheville bar-b-q company 828-232-0809     ask for steve

thanxs and let me know what you all think of it


               dunehead


----------



## Dutch (Sep 9, 2005)

Steve, It's sounds like a great recipe, it's one that I'm going to definitely have to try.

As to your instructions on filleting the tenderloin, I understood exactly what you were talking about (of course I'm an old meatcutter  :D ).


----------



## dunehead (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks smoke blower,for the input thus far and i hope you do like it and i wouldnt limit myself to just the crawfish stuffing either .......i have thoughts of using blea cheese and trout as well......as trout is a local favorite,so i think it might be very intresting.and as well the meat could be pork or even  chicken breasts pounded out with a tasso ham stuffing....hmmmmmm,i think ill have to try it......any way thanx for the intrest dutch

     dunehead


----------



## brianj517 (Sep 9, 2005)

*dunehead*

This sounds like a great recipe! I'm definitely going to file this one for very near future use. I LOVE seafood of all kinds, and after spending a brief part of my service career at Barksdale AFB in Shreveport, La. I developed a real taste for crawfish. I can hardly wait to try this one, thanks for the great post!

FYI: For those who are not familiar with the technique for unrolling a tenderloin, Steve Raichlin give a very good description, including pictures, in his book "How To Grill."

Cheers,
Brian


----------

